# Using Delta miles on both Delta and Continental flights??



## Carolyn (Aug 12, 2008)

The flights I want to the Caribbean have great flights on Delta going down and on Continental coming back.  I have the Delta miles to use.  Who would I call to use these ff miles on both these airlines OR can this even be done?  If I had to fly only one airline, it would be Continental which is charging 70,000 mi RT.  If I stuck to only Continental, would I be charged 70,000 Delta miles?
Thanks!

Carolyn


----------



## Pat H (Aug 12, 2008)

Since you are using Delta miles, you have to book thru Delta. They can book CO flights or the split DL/CO flights you want IF there are award flights available. Can't tell you what the mileage cost will be.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know the miles as they vary all over the map but your best bet is to call the Delta FF desk and let them sort it out for you. Its worth whatever fee they charge to talk to a person rather than try and use Delta's web site for anything other than a simple redemption.

Just got back from a European trip using Delta Miles on Air France and Northwest that I got for 180000 miles for two tickets in Biz class I got over the phone. 

Cheers


----------



## erm (Aug 13, 2008)

Try going on delta.com and clicking on the awards link.  Put in your info and see what is available using FF miles.  If you don't see what you want, call Delta and if you don't get the answer you want, hang up and call again to talk to a different rep.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 13, 2008)

Similar thing is happening to me.

example, I went to Continental site and they said FF miles are available for each way at 17.5k miles.  so when I goto NWA FF mile site and request for the same dates, only one way appears but coming back it doesn't appear. 
Then I goto Delta site, they have on the way back for 17.5k but don't have going there for 17.5k so I called Delta and asked if there is anyway you can get those tickets just using 35k and the rep said....NO.
What you see on Delta site is what you get.
I am sure rep sees more than regular FFers do by going on site but what can we do?
Is there a way you can transfer your Delta miles to NWA or Continental without paying a huge fee?


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 13, 2008)

*From the Continental side*

Booked ff tickets via Continental's website and their options included Delta & Northwest. Snagged business on Delta to Europe at the 45,000 mile rate!  We are returning via Continental in coach for 25,000 miles each.  Perfect for us as we each only had @ 75,000 in our accounts!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 13, 2008)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Booked ff tickets via Continental's website and their options included Delta & Northwest. Snagged business on Delta to Europe at the 45,000 mile rate!  We are returning via Continental in coach for 25,000 miles each.  Perfect for us as we each only had @ 75,000 in our accounts!



I don't think you specified which FF miles you used.
Did you use Delta miles to book on Continental website?
I don't think you were allowed to do that.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2008)

I booked a Delta/Continental combination from Cincinnati to St. John using Delta SkyMiles.  I used Delta's website to search for award tickets.  They showed Continental flights.   I believe I paid 35k for the RT ticket.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I booked a Delta/Continental combination from Cincinnati to St. John using Delta SkyMiles.  I used Delta's website to search for award tickets.  They showed Continental flights.   I believe I paid 35k for the RT ticket.



When I log on to delta.com it only shows Delta flights. I am trying to go from Indianapolis-Bonaire(ind-bon)  March 21-28.

Carolyn


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 13, 2008)

Carolyn said:


> When I log on to delta.com it only shows Delta flights. I am trying to go from Indianapolis-Bonaire(ind-bon)  March 21-28.
> Carolyn



They are all listed with Delta flight numbers.  I didn't realize that they were Continental until I printed the itinerary.  If you go online and click on the flight number, it'll tell you who is operating the flight.  For instance, mine says:

St. Thomas, VI to Newark, NJ
Delta 7253 - Operated by Delta Codeshare Partner, Continental as Continental Airlines 1883  

Delta 7253 St. Thomas (STT) 3:03pm Newark (EWR) 6:34pm 73G 4.31 1634 
Total miles:  1634


----------



## urban5 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Booking FF Miles For Partners of Continental*

Continentals One Pass program online shows Continentals partners if they are available, the level of miles required, and the partner flights can be booked online through Continental.  This was for domestic flights I recently did a search for.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 14, 2008)

FlyKaesan said:


> I don't think you specified which FF miles you used.
> Did you use Delta miles to book on Continental website?
> I don't think you were allowed to do that.



Sorry- I didn't mention I used Continental miles.  If you see something available on CO's reward ticket availability (you don't even have to have an account to search this feature), you will hopefully be able to book it on Delta by going thru an agent.  There is probably a fee to use a real human being nowadays .


----------



## FlyKaesan (Aug 14, 2008)

I am not sure if I mentioned this to you or not but I saw FF miles available at Continental site and NWA site but Delta agent that I called told me they did not see it.  I checked on Delta web site, it wasn't available either.
I am pretty sure agents do see them but for some reason or another they say they don't see it.  As soon as they tell you they don't see it, they would recommend you use more miles to book that same flight that I saw at Continental and NWA site.  Maybe they get commision off selling higher miles than lower miles.


----------

